# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الهجوم على الاقتصاد الاسلامي

## د.عدنان

*الدين يقول لك* 

*يقدمها : فريد ابراهيم*


*موسم الهجوم علي الاقتصاد الإسلامي*
*الفاتيكان يدعو للمباديء الإسلامية.. ونحن نهاجمها*
*العلماء: نريد الصواب.. أيا كان مصدره*




*وضعت الأزمة الاقتصادية العالمية الاقتصاد الإسلامي في بؤرة الاحداث فيما يطالب بعض مفكري الغرب بل ورجال دين هناك إلي الافادة بمباديء الاقتصاد الاسلامي خاصة ان اسباب السقوط الذي حدث كان بسبب سلوكيات اقتصادية يحرمها الإسلام في مقابل من يرفض اعتبار الاقتصاد الإسلامي حلا بل يرفض أن يكون في الإسلام فكرا اقتصاديا اصلا وهؤلاء من بين أبناء المسلمين.* 
*أساتذة الاقتصاد الإسلامي انتقدوا حملة الهجوم المتأخرة علي الاقتصاد الإسلامي وتجريده من التأصيل المنهجي معلنين ان المتحدثين في تلك المسائل لاتتوافر لهم الخلفية التاريخية بأصول علم الاقتصاد الإسلامي.* 
*د.سعد الدين هلالي الأستاذ بكلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر قال: تحدث المسلمون عن علم الاقتصاد منذ 14 قرنا من الزمان قبل ان يعرف العالم شيئا عن هذا العلم بل ان تاريخ الغرب فيه لايزيد علي قرنين عندما تفككت الخلافة العثمانية وبدأت الدولة الإسلامية في الانهيار وافرد علماء الفقه في مؤلفاتهم كتابات كاملة عن الأموال مثل أبوعبيد المتوفي عام 224 ه في كتابه الأموال وأبويوسف في كتابه الخراج والذي كان في أصله رسالة لهارون الرشيد والتزم جميع من كتب في الاقتصاد الإسلامي بالمنهج الالهي الذي يضع المال في دائرة الاخلاق وينأي به عن الاستغلال أو السيطرة والاحتكار بما يجعله غاية ويصبح شرا بدلا من كونه سببا لاسعاد الناس.* 
*استنكر د.هلالي الهجوم علي الاقتصاد الإسلامي مع ان الاحداث المؤخرة في الأزمة المالية العالمية أكدت ضرورة الرجوع السريع للمباديء والأخلاق الإسلامية الاقتصادية وعدم الربط بين تأخر المسلمين وبين منهجية دينهم وسبق منذ سنوات ان عقدت الأمم المتحدة مؤتمرا لمناقشة افضل الوسائل الاقتصادية لتجنب العالم الكوارث المالية وخرجت بالقرار 3201 والذي ورد فيه: نحن أعضاء الأمم المتحدة اجتمعنا في دورة خاصة للجمعية العامة لنتدارس قضايا المواد الأولية والتنمية وبحث اخطر مشكلات العالم الاقتصادية واننا نعلن رسميا تصميمنا علي العمل دون ابطاء لأجل اقامة نظام اقتصادي دولي جديد قائم علي العدل والمساواة في السيادة والترابط والمصلحة المشتركة والتعاون بين الدول بغض النظر عن نظمها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية نظام يعالج التفاوت ويحقق السلم والعدل للأجيال الحالية والمقبلة.* 
*أشار د.هلال إلي أنه علي الرغم من هذا نجد الكثيرين الذين افتقدوا منهجية التأصيل العلمي يتحدثون باعتبار انهم مثقفون عن الإسلام بأنه دين الصدقات لايقوم علي العمل والإنتاج وان حلولنا الاقتصادية موجودة باشتراكية ماركس أو برأسمالية الاحتكار والشركات المتعددة الجنسيات والمضاربات والربا بالفوائد المركبة وغير ذلك من السلبيات المتعددة التي تدعو للعجب ولكن علينا الا نلتفت لاقوالهم التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع.* 
*د. حامد أبوطالب عضو مجمع البحوث الإسلامية قال: ان الهجوم علي الاقتصاد الإسلامي وتجريده من الأصول العلمية لفن ادارة المال بطرق وأساليب اخلاقية يمثل جهلا بتاريخ الإسلام وبنائه العظيم في ذلك المجال فقد جاء الإسلام منذ اللحظة الأولي بهدف سد حاجات الفرد والمجتمع الدنيوية وفق شرع الله الذي استخلف الإنسان في الأرض بحيث تكون الممارسة الاقتصادية عبادة لله وهي ميزة انفرد بها الاقتصاد الإسلامي الذي وجد له منهج اقتصادي دون بقية الأديان فاليهودية والنصرانية لم يتوافر لهما البناء المنهجي الموجود بالإسلام.* 
*اضاف: أشار القرآن الكريم إلي أن بعض المعاملات عند اليهود بقوله: "وأخذهم الربا وقد نهوا عنه واكلهم أموال الناس بالباطل" وفي التوراه التي يسير عليها اليهود نجد اباحة الربا مادام الاقراض لغير اليهودي حيث ورد عندهم "لا تقرض اخاك بربا. ربا فضة. أو ربا طعام. أو ربا شيء مما يقرض بربا للأجنبي تقرض بربا ولكن لأخيك لا تقرض بربا كي يباركك الرب" أما الفكر الاقتصادي عند المسيحية فقد ارتبط بالكنيسة في العصور الوسطي وتعاونت الكنيسة مع الاقطاع بل استحوذت علي ثلث الأراضي مما أدي إلي قيام الثورات المطالبة بفصل الدين عن الدولة ورغم تحريمهم لبعض أنواع الربا الا انهم اباحوا البعض الآخر مما يؤكد علي الرقي في منهج الاسلام مما يمكن الاعتماد عليه لحل أزمة العالم المالية.* 
*د.بكري عطية الاستاذ بكلية التجارة بجامعة الأزهر قال: هناك اتجاه عالمي لمحاربة كل ما يمت للإسلام بصلة وبدأ الغرب يدير تلك الحملة من خلال اصابعه المنتشرة في وسائل الاعلام لتشويه المباديء الإسلامية لحلول الأزمات سواء الاقتصادية أم الاجتماعية وكذلك الاخلاقية معلنين ان تلك المباديء لا تتناسب والعصر الحاضر الذي يتميز بالسرعة والمعلوماتية وغاب عن الجميع عمومية وتجريد القواعد الإسلامية وقبولها للتطوير بما يناسب كافة العصور.* 
*اضاف: الأزمة العالمية كانت اسبابها الرئيسية اخلاقيات التعامل بالمال حيث افتقد المتعاملون لمنهجية حركة تدوير الأموال بالقرض الحسن دون فوائد مركبة أو متأخرات تغرق المدين وكذلك انتشار الاحتكار والغش والاستغلال وغير ذلك من سلبيات تابعة للربا نهي الإسلام عنها فأقام نظاما اقتصاديا شريفا يهدف إلي وجود مخاطرة تابعة للعمل مما يعود علي المجتمع بالفائدة والقضاء علي البطالة دون انتظار للربح السريع ودون الدخول في مخاطرة تشغيل الأموال وهو النظام الربوي تحت مسمي الفوائد الذي جاءت به النظم الاشتراكية والرأسمالية والتي خدرت الشعوب وافاقت منها علي كارثة مالية يذوق الجميع بلا استثناء مرارتها ليتأكد لديهم ان دين الله هو الملاذ الآمن وصدق تعالي حينما قال "ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون".*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شكرا د . عدنان على المساهمات المفيدة التى تقدمها لرواد المنتدى ونتطلع الى المزيد من تلك المشاركات الهادفة.

----------

